# Poorly Leopard - please help!



## Fatally_Blonde (Jun 12, 2009)

I left my leopards with my MIL for a while, as I've done before. She forgot to turn his heat mat on for 24 hours. When she noticed, she handled him and he started to poo. She put him back in his cage.

The poo he'd started to do is stuck to him. It's been there for a week. It's like a ball of rock-hard poo, and his vent is quite dirty. I've tried bathing him, but it hasn't helped.

The vet suggested more warm baths and knocking the poo off with cotton buds, but it doesn't appear to be moving. It's quite red at the top, and I'm concerned that it's still attached to him somehow. I can take him back to the vets tomorrow, but they seem a bit lost, and I'm really worried.

Leopard is fine in himself. Eating and sleeping normally. He's quite tame, but he hates us poking it, and he won't stand still for long so that we can look at it.

I'd really appreciate any advice!


----------



## Brandedbyblue (Jan 25, 2010)

Are the vets reptile specialists? Do you have any pictures? 
Redness sounds worrying, I would bathe him twice per day in warm water for 20mins a time until you can see your vet. I hope he rids himself of it. Fingers crossed for you both.


----------



## Fatally_Blonde (Jun 12, 2009)

They are supposed to be reptile vets! 

I think it's a rectal prolapse. I just called the vets, but it's Vets Now because it's out of hours. They said if he's been like it a week, to wait tonight and take him to an exotics vet tomorrow. They gave me his name and number.

It looks like this:










If he stands still enough, I'll try and get a photo. 

He's been having baths. He doesn't like them. I haven't given him a sugar bath, but I can run out and get sugar.

I'll take him to the vets first thing. I'm just so worried for tonight


----------



## Brandedbyblue (Jan 25, 2010)

It is looking like it's not a just stuck poop. I did wonder if it could be a prolapse based on your original post. Surprised that the vet didn't take it more seriously tbh given the likelyhood of infections from fecal matter in any case. The circular darker blackish scabby looking bit looks like it could possibly be dead rectal tissue, in which case that will need to be removed so he can heal. I hope the vet can sort this for him the sooner the better, he will start having really bad problems if they are cavalier and leave it another week. 

I know it's easier said than done, but don't spend the night worrying, you are doing the right thing by soaking him and getting him to the vets. Also it's unlikely that the heat pad being turned off was the culprit, they can be fine for short times at room temperature and it's not been that cold yet! 

We all have our fingers (and claws) crossed for you. Keep us posted


----------



## Brandedbyblue (Jan 25, 2010)

Oh, and plain water should be fine, you don't need to worry about the sugar if he's behaving normally


----------



## Jesterone (Sep 30, 2012)

I was going to suggest it was a prolapse but you having said you'd been to the vet I figured the vet would pick that up. 

Bit late now but my advice would be to leave him be completely, on moist kitchen roll substrate, until you get to the vets. 

Hope it goes well, and don't blame you MIL, probably nothing to do with the mat being off. Would've been fine for weeks at room temp.


----------



## Fatally_Blonde (Jun 12, 2009)

Sorry for the late update, it's been a bit manic.

It was a hemipene prolapse. He'd done a good job of keeping it hydrated in his moist hide, and the vet popped it back in in seconds.

He was very well behaved. We've got 7 days of baytril as a precaution, which he's absolutely hating, but overall he's happy. He shed today, and we've had cuddles.

Thanks for all the advice! I'm so glad he's okay.

Edit: Just for reference, the picture above wasn't mine, it's from Google Images. I couldn't get him to stand still long enough. Ours had no black bits, but the same brownish-bulge.


----------



## organized chaos (Sep 6, 2012)

Glad he's ok now :2thumb: I didn't post before as you had it covered but was keeping an eye on the thread anyway, : victory:


----------



## Brandedbyblue (Jan 25, 2010)

Yay! I'm so glad he's ok   
I had been watching out for an update, and was starting to get worried for you both! 
Good luck with the meds too, my Leo hated that bit unsurprisingly :/


----------

